# need info on how to administer 1mg of igf1 lr3



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

need info on how to administer 1mg of igf1 lr3

how many times a week? and amount?

Where to pin?

Pin size?

In the near future I plan on a first successful pin of test, w, or w/o sdmz and igf run. 

Also should I use Bac water or AA? to mix the igf?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

What are your goals for the IGF?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's some info in the mean time

*Insulin-like Growth Factor LR3 (IGF-1)*

*IGF-1 (Long R3 IGF-1) Dose:*

Light: 20 mcg
Common: 40 mcg
Large: 80 mcg

*IGF-1* is injected post work out (PWO) or in the AM on non workout days for 4-6 week intervals. Do not exceed 100mcg. 
Insulin-like Growth Factor (Long-R3 IGF-1), an 83 amino acid analog of IGF-1 is a highly anabolic hormone released primarily in the liver with the stimulus of growth hormone (HGH). 





IGF-1 is the most potent growth factor found in the body and causes muscle cell hyperplasisa. 
Freeze dried (lyophilized) IGF-1 (in powder state) should be stored in the freezer (-18 degrees celsius). 

Example Long r3 IGF-1 kit contains:

1000mcg of lyophilized (freeze dried) Long R3 IGF-1
2 mls of 0.6% Acetic Acid (AA)
30ml Sodium Chloride (NaCL) as buffer
Dilute the IGF-1 peptide with 2mls of Acetic Acid (.6%). Assuming (*DO NOT ASSUME*) Acetic Acid (AA) will yield the correct pH balance of your research peptide.
Note: This creates a concentration of 500mcg/ml. So each 1/10 of a ML is 50mcg’s. 

Draw the desired amount of IGF in to a syringe. Desired amount should be the approx dosage wanted.
_Example- 2mls AA used to reconstitute IGF-1 1mg vial means 5 units on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 25mcg IGF-1 LR3
Pre-load your syringes at 5iu (25mcg IGF-1). Divide your IGF-1 into 40 syringes for storage in the freezer._
Thaw prior to administration. Draw from your NaCL after thawed to buffer (.5ml is enough).

Unknown whether injecting IGF-1 to increase muscle growth is efficacious. Many believe in the value of this powerful growth factor. Question currently is whether IGF-1 is effective when not manufactured by the tissues themselves. 
It is possible to go into hypoglycemia fro IGF-1 supplementation. Effect is dose dependant.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats exactly from the same site I looked up. Im not even sure how to mix the two together. I cant just open the cap and pour. I need some kind of medium, right?

I was hoping it would increase the amount muscle fibers and strength. 

I have some but IDK if it was freeze dried. I have it stored in a cool, dry dark place. but not in the fridge or freezer because since its not mixed I thought that would be enough.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

I always keep my peps in the fridge. I would start at 40 mcg per day. If you were to recon it with 1 ml of .6% AA, you would need to draw 4iu's to get 40 mcg. When you recon it.. just pop the flip top on the vial, Sterilized and draw your solution, then sterilize IGF and insert the needle in the stopper. You don't want to shoot a direct stream onto the peptide... let it run down the side of the vial, and gently swirl until it's dissolved completely.  Then back in the fridge.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

should it be sub or muscle injection? also this is whats kinda confusing. Im not sure how to read this. Also my pharmacy says I need a prescription for insulin syringes. "  _Example- 2mls AA used to reconstitute IGF-1   1mg vial means 5 units on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 25mcg   IGF-1 LR3"  

_huh? so 2mls of AA for 1mg, which is that amount I have, equals how many injections? If youre saying 40mcg to start how many doses does that give me in a 1mg bottle?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

On workout days I would inject IM split bi-laterally... on non workout days Subq in the morning is fine. 2ml is fine to recon with and it would give 200ius total. 
40mcg = 8ius. So that would be 25 injections per 1mg vial.

Check Amazon for insulin syringes.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

okay, true. So its almost 4 weeks worth. 2 on, 2 off the 2 on. Ill check amazon. And do you think I should keep the powder/vial in the fridge until I get the solvent ? Also any idea where to find AA?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 9, 2012)

Definately store it in the fridge... as  for a source, I'm working on that for you and will send you a PM if I find something.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I recon with Bac. water as it gets used up within 2 weeks.Research it pre workout since its active in the lab rat for 20-30 hours.So it will get both sides of the world pre and post.If the rat is having tendon issues shoot it right next to the injured area to help heal the soft tissue are.
Also shoot IM as it will get into the blood stream faster.Also if using mgf shoot mgf post then wait 10 minutes then shoot lr3 but if shooting peg-mgf shoot lr3 on training days  and peg-mgf on non training days.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

cool cool. thanks pitt. it wont be for a while so no rush. need to get the $$ first. Ill put it in the fridge.


----------



## Kleen (Feb 9, 2012)

Search for Research Chemicals Acetic Acid, I bet it brings up something. Also a lot of people use BAC water then preload all the pins and put them in the freezer. I do it with my DES 1'3. No pain at injection site with that method either.


----------



## TJTJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Also Ive looked into it and I have a herniated disc and thought this might help heal it. I did some searching online and some suggest it does. 

thoughts?


----------



## Kleen (Feb 10, 2012)

It helps with just about any cell regeneration and healing. Although you will still need rest and to strengthen the support muscles around the area whose weakness caused the injury unless it was trauma related.


----------



## ccfritz (Nov 16, 2012)

*Help Please...*



Pittsburgh63 said:


> I always keep my peps in the fridge. I would start at 40 mcg per day. If you were to recon it with 1 ml of .6% AA, you would need to draw 4iu's to get 40 mcg. When you recon it.. just pop the flip top on the vial, Sterilized and draw your solution, then sterilize IGF and insert the needle in the stopper. You don't want to shoot a direct stream onto the peptide... let it run down the side of the vial, and gently swirl until it's dissolved completely.  Then back in the fridge.



---------------
I noticed your advice regarding this which seems you know about this so I wondered if you could help me understand something.  I recently learn of IGF-1 LR3 through my ex-husband and how effective it is (he use to compete often and I have only once).  He said to just pinch my stomach and inject that way, Ive been on now 4 weeks in which I started at 40mcg's and the last couple days bump it up to 80mcg's.  I am wondering if I should be injecting it differently.  Im not seeing a huge amount of results but I also just recently gave birth so I have extra fat/water to lose and feel Im just injecting straight into the fat!  lol  My ex is hard to get a hold of and is hit or miss so I havent been able to ask him if I should be doing something different.  Thanks for any and/or all help you can give.  I will say, I do noticed a bit in my strength (not weight loss though) having not been able to lift the last 6 months of pregnancy, I shouldnt be lifting what I am!!  So i CAN tell in that area.  Im currently eating clean and doing 45 min of cardio in the am M-F and training M-F in the pm.  Thank YOU!


----------

